# stupid argument with my friend am i right?



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

I was debating with my friend the other day if you can get a "high or low" from taking the coffee beans and using them like chew i said you couldnt and he said you could any actual facts about this? I would like to know because he is very hard headed and would LOVE to prove him wrong


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you are asking if you can trip on coffee beans, I don't believe so. Either way you really shouldn't argue over such petty things with friends, it ruins friendships.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

lol yeah i shouldnt bother with such dumb things but its fun to argue bout stupid stuff once in a while and im still looking for facts u might be wrong but im pretty sure ur right


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I'm almost positive that you still get the caffiene out of them, but that is on the level of a can of coke, not a snort of coke :lol:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

well u know im starting to wonder instead of someone drinking a cup of coffee in the morning maybe they could chew coffee beans to start the day? maybe just a suggestion... i dont drink coffee or anything so im alrgith there but for some people they cant get through the day without coffee so maybe the caffeene go's through ur gums?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Dont know whether Coffee beans have any intoxicating properties, but i know you can get 'high' from smoking peanut skins and bannana peals... :drunk:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

well im not even going to resort to smoking or any of that to get away from stress but i might invest chewing gum to relieve stress thats about as drugged up as i may get cause i have a really stressful life... im in a band, hockey player, hunter, homework, girls, u know and its tough i may resort to the trying to "chew the coffee beans" i cant find any stress relievers but i may resort to it i never said i did i might just try it but if u guys got suggestions for releieving stress bring them on


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

longest sentence ever..


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow some of the stupid things peopel think of...I am suprised I never thought of it :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

rookie

Hunting and fishing are mental rehabilitation. Caffeine will not relieve stress, it most times just makes it worse. Just find at least one hour each day to do something relaxing. Oh, and don't read MT's posts in the political form.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Oh, and don't read MT's posts in the political form.


:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

mr trooper
who in the he** is stupid enuff to smoke banana peels and peanut skins....lol


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

:withstupid:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I see the solution to this being, "try it and get back to us!" That is if you can still use a keyboard in a deranged state. We will be waiting for you reply if your reply makes sense.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the_rookie said:


> well u know im starting to wonder instead of someone drinking a cup of coffee in the morning maybe they could chew coffee beans to start the day? maybe just a suggestion... i dont drink coffee or anything so im alrgith there but for some people they cant get through the day without coffee so maybe the caffeene go's through ur gums?


My dad knew people who used to do that, I think it would give you the runs like mad.



> i have a really stressful life... im in a band, hockey player, hunter, homework, girls, u know


Yeah those musical instruments, hockey games and homework really are killers. Get over yourself.



> Oh, and don't read MT's posts in the political form


I have to agree, most of the time a healthy dose of logic just makes things worse.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

"This is a hybrid. This is a cross, ah, of Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt at night on this stuff."


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Oof Ta, MT's posts in the political forum, I tried that and that was some nasty stuff!! I quit that a long time ago.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am just wondering how the hell this topic came up!?!?!? Did you try it yet? Did it work?


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I am now dumber from having read this post, everyone here on this message board is now dumber from reading this topic.
I award no points and may God have mercy on your soul. :lol:

cootkiller


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

cootkiller said:


> I am now dumber from having read this post, everyone here on this message board is now dumber from reading this topic.
> I award no points and may God have mercy on your soul. :lol:
> 
> cootkiller


 :rollin:


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

I feel Dummer too !!

Alcoholic Pilots Have Feelings Too


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

winger said:


> I feel _*Dummer*_ too !!


Ummmmmmmmmm enough said I guess. hahahahahaha :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heh heh heh...

why me laffing?


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Had a friend back in High school that got into drugs. Watched him and another guy smoking a banana peel one nite. They just turned kind of green, and I wasn't on anything but a few Busch Lites.

IaHunter


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

grizzly said:


> mr trooper
> who in the he** is stupid enuff to smoke banana peels and peanut skins....lol


heheh, i dont know, but someone did. The bannana peals actualy require special preperation, so they are not as quick of a hit...

just a little tip from "The Anarchists Cook-Book". :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> The Anarchists Cook-Book


 :eyeroll: Not to mention its all fooey.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

yea, thats a rumor going around now.

its all idiotic anyway, so its not like anyone sane would take it seriously in the first place.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

While you are enjoying your bean 'chew' brew yourself a nice hot cup of RED MAN coffee


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> While you are enjoying your bean 'chew' brew yourself a nice hot cup of RED MAN coffee


That damn near made me throw up just reading it!! uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I had one dip of chew in my life............it made me so friggin sick to my stomach. I love to drink coffee and now after hearing the "red man brew" comment, I feel like I'm going to hurl again! uke:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I had one dip of chew in my life............it made me so friggin sick to my stomach. I feel like I'm going to hurl again! uke:


Same here. I crawled out of my buddies car and just hung on to the grass. This does not work like hanging your leg over the side of the bed when you are drunk/hung over. uke: I haven't tried worm dirt since.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

it actually acts both ways. As an upper the caffine in the coffee beans accelerates you heart rate increasing your blood pressure and thus giving you a hihg. But your body being the machine it is will try to regulate itself by releasing its own "downer's" that it uses to regulate your homeostasis. But this effect becomes increasingly a "downer" when your body successfully brings itself back to or near homeostasis but the continued effect of the natural "downers" pulls itself into a lathargic state. Thus you are tired, mentally fatiguied and probably a little grumpy. Think of it as a ball bouncing. When the ball is thrown in the air that is the caffine entering your blood stream. This is when your body tries to bring the ball back to the groun, gravity right. Then the ball reaches the highest point and begins to decend towards the ground, this is your body regulating homeostasis. But when the ball returns to the ground, homeostasis, it has all of these natural "downers" still in the body. The ball then bounces back up a short distance a few times until your body, the ball, arrives back at homeostasis, the ground.

That is a simple way of putting it.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

When i was a lot younger I used to take a dip of hawken every now and then. But, my last dip came when i tried a little copenhagen.....damn neered lost my cookies. I only lasted about 5-10 minutes and that stuff had to come out....never did it again.

Then in college i would sit by a guy who always had a dip in and he didn't spit....he ate and drank that garbage......uck. It's one of the most disgusting habits in the world.


----------

